# Ended: Adobe Creative Cloud Photography Plan 1 Year Subscription $89 (Reg $119)



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 26, 2015)

```
<p>B&H Photo has the Adobe Creative Cloud Photography Plan 1 year subscription for $89 (Reg $119) for a very limited time.</p>
<p class="fs16 OpenSans-600-normal upper product-highlights-header">PRODUCT HIGHLIGHTS</p>
<ul class="top-section-list" data-selenium="highlightList">
<li class="top-section-list-item">Dedicated Photo Editing Suite</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">Subscription to Photoshop and Lightroom</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">Tools to Organize, Edit, Enhance & Share</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">Constant and Automatic Feature Updates</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">Up-to-Date Camera Support</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">Extensive Library of How-To Videos</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">Cloud-Based Storage for Multiple Devices</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">Sync to Photoshop Mix & Lightroom Mobile</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">For Mac and Windows Operating Systems</li>
</ul>
<p><em>You can apparently buy this twice and extend for 2 years. :)</em></p>
<p><strong><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1124191-REG/adobe_65259312_creative_cloud_photography_plan.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">Adobe Creative Cloud Photography Plan $89</a></strong> (Reg $119)</p>
```


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 26, 2015)

*Re: Black Friday: Adobe Creative Cloud Photography Plan 1 Year Subscription $89 (Reg $119)*

I bought one for $99 last winter, there is no sales tax, so its a better deal yet. I tried to order two, but the 2nd one was full price, so I just bought the one.

The one I bought last year was a physical card, shipped in a large box and wrapped in heavy duty bubble wrap. That was gross overkill. The downloaded version is better, faster, and cost less.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 27, 2015)

Now that Thanksgiving dinner is over, I found I received my code. I entered it into my Adobe account and am paid thru 6/3/2017 now! With sales tax, my cost would have been $130.56 on the monthly plan.


----------



## RGF (Dec 1, 2015)

Too bad I missed it


----------

